# are these birmingham rollers



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

heres some picks


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

this is a temp loft because my other one is under renovation i ll prob move them tommorrow


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

its scrunched up because its night


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

...................


----------



## scott70 (Feb 22, 2011)

*where did you get the bird from*

Hi tipllers rule it is very hard to just look at a pic and say if or if not that is a roller where did you get the bird from I have seen cross that look just like a roller so your best bet is two fly the bird out and see if it rolls my friend


----------



## HappyXD (Dec 2, 2011)

Scott is right theres no telling if that is a birmingham roller i have 3 and its hard to look at the pitcure and say thats a birmingham roller go and fly it.


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

k after starring at them for 20 minutes i compared characteristics and i beleive they are rollers the reason iwas concerned is cause the color i had never seen a check roller the guy i bought them from was flying a kit and roling when i got there


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

not that this matters but he had an nbrc band and i figured why waste a band on a cross


----------



## scott70 (Feb 22, 2011)

*checks*

there is a lot of check rollers reds blacks blues some guys will only fly check birds as far as cross with bands on them some guys will band any thing lol
but if you went to the guys house and he was fling a good kit you should be fine


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

Ya I Think He Was Trying To Just Get Saddles


----------



## scott70 (Feb 22, 2011)

*color*

some guys breed for color I breed for how the birds spin but every one has the right to breed the way they want they pay the food bill


----------



## scott70 (Feb 22, 2011)

*pics*

if you can send me pics of the young you got out of the birds I gave you tipllers on my email [email protected] thanks


----------



## aslam4334 (Aug 9, 2012)

Dear sir can u please help me to get good pearl white eyes high flyer tumbler for breeding or for sale please help


----------

